# New Orleans Glass Bottles



## rweinst21 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi all, 

I live on Bayou St. John in New Orleans and started digging in my backyard after finding pieces of hand painted tea cups. My house was built in 1911. I have since found a ton of glass bottles that seem to date to around 1930. I would love any addition information ya'll could provide. I am also wondering if they are worth anything and if I should consider trying to sell them.

The first glass jar I found says "Horse Shoe Pickle Works New Orleans". I have found some family history here: http://old-new-orleans.com/NO_Canatella.html

Apparently Horse Shoe Pickle Works was founded by  Frank Cannatella and  Frank Fazzio. Frank Cannatella was the son of a famous duelist (when it was still legal) who had killed at least 7 people in his life.

This transcript includes an interview by Frank Fazzio's son in law where he mentions the company: https://digitalcommons.lsu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=5285&context=gradschool_disstheses

I am curious if anyone can find a more exact date for this bottle and possibly identify what was in it. I have not found another glass bottle like it online. Is it worth anything to collectors?

The second bottle I found says "American Bev Co Inc. New Orleans LA" You can still see the label on it. The Bottle has RC embossed on it. It looks like it was a cola bottle. 

I found that "American Bev Co Inc." only existed for a short time in 1933 and may have switched from Alcohol to cola during prohibition: http://www.oldbreweries.com/breweri...-41-breweries/american-beverage-co-inc-la-4b/

 If anyone has history on this, knows if its worth anything.

Please forward any resources on New Orleans glass bottles from around the 1930's! I have also found a ton of milk glass jars that were likely for cold cream.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks like the jar could have been used for any number of products.

An ad from 1924





Ad from 1911


----------



## rweinst21 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Nola.River.Rat (Aug 12, 2020)

What area of the bayou do you live? Could be stuff prior to when your house was built. RC stands for Royal Crown cola. Any markings on the lip? Looks like it's from the 30's. 

Sent from my SM-A515U using Tapatalk


----------

